# iPhone? EWWW



## FrankSinatra (Feb 13, 2005)

Why does apple shoot them selfs in the foot?

http://www.apple.com/iphone/

http://nl.com.com/poll.sc?mc=mcrs&pollId=1598


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm afraid you post makes no sense. Perhaps if you included some reason why you think there is a problem with the product? Also, I think this is more a topic for reviews, so I'll move it there.


----------



## FrankSinatra (Feb 13, 2005)

1. There are tons of phones that do everything the iphone does

2. Why is this going to review? It just came out today


----------



## DijonWolfie (Nov 29, 2006)

I know of no phone that successfully integrates an 8GB Ipod & Video player, with a wireless & conventional mobile/cell phone which has an incredible browser and a good, solid, expandable OS, and it will cost less than $500. I also think it looks beautiful, and will be sourcing one when they eventually hit the UK shores in Q4!


----------



## wolfgang53 (Jul 30, 2006)

It looks like a pretty slick product to me. If it works like its suppose to without all the tiny buttons of it's competitors, and continues the ipod tradition of a simple, totally functional interface, It should be quite successful. Why shouldn't Apple take a share of the high end cell phone market if it has a better product? Unless you have some specific problem with it you didn't mention?


----------



## DijonWolfie (Nov 29, 2006)

I think his major problem is it doesn't have a Windows logo on it, and he didn't get to "Beta test it".


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

Yea I agree looks good and pretty user friendy interface:up: 
I think the poster is too in love with windows


----------



## FrankSinatra (Feb 13, 2005)

Sorry to sound like a *"windows freak"* [those quotes were a edit after the orginal post ]

_I don't _like the fact that you can't test anything for apple. Not to be mr. negitive here, but major apple fans are minority Macintosh users who are too upset that Gates won the "software war" and are too ignorant to spend $800 at Best buy or Microcenter on a PC that is more powerful than any Macintosh that has been built. Its like Presidency...Bill rules the computer world, and there mad about it. Just like how he got sued for a monolpely a.k.a. being too successful.

Back to the main topic; if Apples thing is originality, they are kind of missing it on this one. The iphone looks just like LG's chocolate, and some knock off MP3 players.

When Apple hit it big with the ipod, it is because there was nothing like it. Say all you want there are lots of phones let alone pocket PCs that do exactally what Apples new revolution does.


----------



## DijonWolfie (Nov 29, 2006)

FrankSinatra said:


> Sorry to sound like a *"windows freak"* [those quotes were a edit after the orginal post ]
> 
> _I don't _like the fact that you can't test anything for apple. Not to be mr. negitive here, but major apple fans are minority Macintosh users who are too upset that Gates won the "software war" and are too ignorant to spend $800 at Best buy or Microcenter on a PC that is more powerful than any Macintosh that has been built. Its like Presidency...Bill rules the computer world, and there mad about it. Just like how he got sued for a monopoly a.k.a. being too successful.


It is impossible to "win" anything in a consumer market! People will chose what best suits them. For designers it's MAC over PC everytime, they are much better for using movie and photograph editing software on, also they are much more stable and less susceptible to Viruses. Bill Gates didn't invent the computer, and history has told us he didn't even invent Windows DOS versions, he bought them! If people wanted a microsoft free life, and many of them do, they chose open source OS & peripheral software. I trust you have heard of Linux? One of the fasting growing OS in terms of percentage usage today! I personally like some Microsoft products, I don't think anything has a patch on Office '03 and the '07 I beta'd last year was excellent, I will also be buying Vista sometime this year after it has proved itself in the consumer market.

Yes Originality was one of the iPod's biggest assets, it was easy to use and had a nifty scrollwheel. If lack of originality was a death nail in an idea though you shouldn't look further than your beloved microsoft's Zune Player, which seems to have tripped at the first hurdle and needs to recover fast if it is to grab a large market share! I was infact planning on investing in a Zune as my 2nd Gen Nano is starting to get a little battered, but I have decided against it purely on Microsofts failures thus far with it.

I will still maintain, to the contrary of your arguement, however, that the iPhone IS an original concept. No other phone has 8GB of flash memory, most can muster a maximum of 2. No other Phone will sport OSX as their primary OS, something that Microsoft hailed as a huge feat originally with their mobile editions of Windows, this will be apple's chance to show what OSX can do on limited resources.

This is the first media player & PDA to truly rival the blackberry, and with it's increased functionality I believe it is in an excellent position to do so! If you don't believe my objective opinion on this perhaps you should see how stockholders in RIMM (blackberry Developers) & PALM feel about the new iPhone!


----------



## FrankSinatra (Feb 13, 2005)

wrong, designers perfer pcs since macs make up less than 1% of the computer marketshare. and I'm not quite sure what you mean by fasting growing OS means. you are right, it is impossible to win, which is why I put my remark about that in quotes, quoted from mac lovers, such as you, which I also desicribed in my post above. Zune does have orginal fetures such as sharing songs and wifi upto a half of a mile....lets see a _laptop_ do that. OS X on a ipod? Come on......I've ran linux on my ipod before without a pain, and running os x on a ipod proves nothing because unless it has 256mb of ram, the version of os x is stripped down big time. 8GB of flash memory is not very hot simply because it is flash, which is very slow to begin with, and any type of flash memory above 4GB starts to seriously lack speed. We're talkin a few megabytes a second here. Can you imagine how long song updates must be?


----------



## DijonWolfie (Nov 29, 2006)

I am a designer, and not a sit at home playing with Photoshop designer, I am an engineer for a leading MHAA company, and I use a MAC to design on. However when I get home I sit down at my gaming PC, which coincidently absolutely "PWNS" yours, to play and have fun. I am not a windows fan boy, I am not a Mac fan boy, I use software that I like and find most ergonomic and run it on it's most native hardware. For design that is a Mac, for games that is a PC.

I see it is impossible to open your eyes, however many people try and stress simple points to you, your judgment is clouded with your deep and heartfelt desire to share in Bill Gates' golden glow.

Except to point out that 30feet is not 1/2 a mile. I think you are starting to show you have a lack of knowledge about what you claim to be an expert on.


----------



## FrankSinatra (Feb 13, 2005)

open my eyes...........mmm-hmm..........yea........ok, nice comment........not

designer? I never said you wernt. of course it pwns my system, intresting that you come up with that. espically in quotes :rolleyes . last I knew it was 1/2 mile. Mac fan boy? most people that do use apples are exactaly that. (for the reason that I discribed several post up) my judgment is not clouded with my "heartfelt desire blabla etc....." if I thought the iphone was a decent product I would not of used a question mark in this threads title. I beleave I have proven my point...and you are doing exactally as what I described above. how about I refresh your memory with it? 



Post#8 said:


> Not to be mr. negitive here, but major apple fans are minority Macintosh users who are too upset that Gates won the software war and are too ignorant to spend $800 at Best buy or Microcenter on a PC that is more powerful than any Macintosh that has been built. Its like Presidency...Bill rules the computer world, and there mad about it. Just like how he got sued for a monolpely a.k.a. being too successful.


----------



## wolfgang53 (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm beginning to think you wouldn't know a good product if it hit you in the head. If being thin and rectangular makes it just like "Chocolate", then I guess your right. But did you even look at the iPhone web site you provided the link for? The multiple touch screen interface is the nuts. If it works as slick as the scroll wheel, it's a winner. The multi-function capability of this product will make it very efficient. Listen to tunes, check your e-mail, check a web site and call your mother? What more could you want, especially if it's easy to use. My daughter has an 8GB iPod Nano (flash memory) and it updates songs faster than my 30GB Creative Zen.
And for the record I'm not an Apple freak. The first Apple product I ever bought was an iPod Shuffle for my wife. I use a PC at work, because that's what's there and a PC at home because there are more games available(which is the best use for a computer). Open your mind, learn the details before you condemn something you don't seem to know much about.
IMHO :>)


----------



## FrankSinatra (Feb 13, 2005)

never said you were a mac nut


----------



## wolfgang53 (Jul 30, 2006)

I know you didn't. I was just stating it for the record.


----------



## DijonWolfie (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm not sure 100% he understands anything he is discussing. His points seem to lead to nothingness, and his argument is easily combated using common sense.


----------



## schusterjo (Nov 11, 2006)

Ah its a little of topic of the post but heck its about Iphone

Cisco v Apple Trademark Infringement, Unfair Competition Complaint

Cisco sues Apple over iPhone name

I'm sure somebody I know will get a laugh out of me posting this.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

They're not shooting themselves in the foot. The iPhone is amazing, I don't see why you thing it is bad.....


----------



## FrankSinatra (Feb 13, 2005)

yea it i real amazing that it is unable to work in all parts of the us or anywhere else in the world. stylies? I use my finger on my pocket pc all the time. I don't even think it came with a stylies, never checked. oh yea there getting sued by cisco systems for copyright piracy because cisco copyrighted the name iphone along with several other names starting with "i" so apple now has to change it or pay cisco a roality. 

300 bucks? what a rip! do you know how much money it takes to put into creating tens of thousands of pcb for the iphone? even the battery is soldered to the board....not removable! ...........not to mention that every phone they sell they are getting a $100 shot from cingular. and the fixed carrier thing with cingular is stupied because that is going to cost them a lot of sales for people with other carriers that they have/like.


----------



## FrankSinatra (Feb 13, 2005)

want that sugar coated? ok...............

Cisco's iPhone

This is intresting...it is the complaint filed by cisco for the piracy thing over apple and it's iphone.

not to sound like a ver betam or linux looser, but uh apple has really missed it on this one. iphone is unable to work in all parts of the us - or anywhere else in the world (Including vodaphone or 3G). stylies? yuck I use my finger on my pocket pc all the time. I don't even think mine came with a stylies, never checked. 300 bucks is a bit of a rip when it costs about a quarter to build the pcb for it. even the battery is soldered to the board....not removable! Not to mention that every phone they sell they are getting a $100 shot from cingular. and the fixed carrier thing with cingular is stupied because that is going to cost them a lot of sales for people with other carriers that they have/like. and like I said before; there getting sued by cisco systems for copyright piracy because cisco copyrighted the name iphone along with several other names starting with "i" so apple now has to change it or pay cisco a roality. nice going apple, too lazy to do a simple google search! goes to show how ignerent some apple users are about just walking into best buy and checking out pcs that will blow the most powerful mac back to china.



> COMPLAINT FOR TRADEMARK INFRINGEMENT, UNFAIR COMPETITION, FALSE DESCRIPTION, AND INJURY TO BUSINESS REPUTATION; CASE NO.FOLGER LEVIN & KAHN LLP
> Michael A. Kahn (SB# 057432, [email protected])
> Gregory D. Call (SB# 120483, [email protected])
> Michael F. Kelleher (SB# 165493, [email protected])
> ...


----------



## wolfgang53 (Jul 30, 2006)

May you continue to live a long, un-enlightened, adamantine life with your intractable, spurious hatred of all things Apple.


----------



## FrankSinatra (Feb 13, 2005)

May _you_ continue to live a long, un-enlightened, adamantine life with your intractable, spurious hatred of all things other than stuff in your own little bubble (other than apple).


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I agree that Cingular was a terrible choice but otherwise the phone is great, will you clearly tell us what you think is wrong with it?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

There's no reason for the sarcastic barbs back and forth. If you can't discuss this amicably, the thread will simply be closed.


----------



## PCG342 (Jan 8, 2006)

The iPhone: A User's Guide


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

PCG342 said:


> The iPhone: A User's Guide


 :up: :up:


----------



## PCG342 (Jan 8, 2006)

I love McSweeney's.


----------



## fred2028 (Aug 26, 2006)

DijonWolfie said:


> I think his major problem is it doesn't have a Windows logo on it, and he didn't get to "Beta test it".


lmao


----------



## chrischau5000 (Oct 8, 2007)

if you dislike the iphone dont get one. i have an iphone and it beats the crap out of any other PDA/smartphone ive ever tried. i own a palm treo 700w and its trash compared to the iphone, and nothing looks better than the iphone. iphone = winner


----------



## FrankSinatra (Feb 13, 2005)

LOL...well oddly enough, I got one a couple months ago, and love it it works great...


----------



## FrankSinatra (Feb 13, 2005)

BTW, this thread is almost a year old!


----------

